# What does the BCM ( body control module ) cost for 2005 pathfinder?



## Rbace123 (May 11, 2010)

Anyone have an idea what the cost of a bcm for a 2005 pathfinder is? Still working on my daughters car with the interior light fuse blowing. The dealership says it could cost up wards of $ 800.00 to troubleshoot and may still not find the problem. Thats seems pathetic to me.

The last time I played around with it the short was gone until the bcm was plugged back in. I also had the lights unplugged in the a pillar so I know it is not in the actual overhead lights.

Wonder if these units may be available in the junkyards ? 

Thanks


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

'05 should be covered under the Federal 8yr/80K mile Federal emissions warranty...shouldn't it?
I thought that covered everything directly emissions related (PCM, certain sensors and actuators, etc).
http://www.google.com/search?q=8+ya...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
Lots of articles talking about it. Don't know if it can apply to you though...


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Look here.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you can find them online for $265 (new oem)


----------



## nismo137 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm in canada and i had similiar issues with the BCM computer on my 05 frontier and found out it was a recall item. nissan will cover the cost of the fix as long as yours is one of the one's with the recall (most of 05 was recalled). its important to get it fixed cause it can also start to have other issues and leave you dead or stranded.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

BCM's aren't covered under the long-term emissions warranty; they would be covered under the 3-yr/36000 mile bumper-to-bumper warranty. If the BCM is replaced, the keys will all need to be programmed to the new BCM or it won't start.


----------

